# Trennung von Gothic 2 und Add-on in der Gold Edition



## JTK2001 (30. August 2004)

Habe mal eine Frage zur Gothic 2 Gold Edition:
Ist das Add-on direkt im Hauptspiel in dieser Version integriert oder lässt sich erst mal nur Gothic 2 ohne Add-on spielen?


----------



## Rosini (30. August 2004)

JTK2001 am 30.08.2004 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal eine Frage zur Gothic 2 Gold Edition:
> Ist das Add-on direkt im Hauptspiel in dieser Version integriert oder lässt sich erst mal nur Gothic 2 ohne Add-on spielen?



ich denke es sind 2 Spiele enthalten. Zum einen die Vollversion Gothic II und dann noch das Add.On Nacht des Raben...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (30. August 2004)

Rosini am 30.08.2004 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> JTK2001 am 30.08.2004 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du denkst richtig


----------



## JTK2001 (30. August 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 30.08.2004 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 30.08.2004 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die schnellen Antworten, dann steht meine Kaufentscheidung jetzt fest!


----------



## davied (30. August 2004)

Stimmt, Gothic 2 und DNDR sind getrennt. Allerdings ist Gothic 2 alleine kaum Spielbar, weil sonst sehr häufig ein Fehler namens Access voilation kommt. Wenn du Gothic 2 allerdings gleich mit Addon spielst, kommt der Fehler nicht, und du verpasst auch nichts von der Story


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (30. August 2004)

davied am 30.08.2004 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Gothic 2 und DNDR sind getrennt. Allerdings ist Gothic 2 alleine kaum Spielbar, weil sonst sehr häufig ein Fehler namens Access voilation kommt. Wenn du Gothic 2 allerdings gleich mit Addon spielst, kommt der Fehler nicht, und du verpasst auch nichts von der Story



Hm, ich hab G2 (ohne AddOn) durchgespielt, ohne auch nur einen solchen Fehler zu haben :o


----------



## Rosini (30. August 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 30.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> davied am 30.08.2004 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: 

Access voilation



> dieser Fehler kommt meistens nur, wenn man mit einem Crack oder NoCD spielt...




MfG, Rosini


----------



## lowwriter (30. August 2004)

Rosini am 30.08.2004 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 30.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder wenn man viele Cheats benutzt   

Du kannst das Game beruhig kaufen, das funktioniert ohne Abstürtze wenn man nicht cheatet und cracked!


----------



## davied (30. August 2004)

Also, ich habe mir das Spiel gekauft und cheate nicht, genauso wenig, wie ich einen NoCD Crack verwende!!! 

Der fehler tritt bei MANCHEN auf, die die Gold Edition kaufen und nur Gothic 2 installieren. Bitte nächstes mal informieren


----------



## rodi61 (30. August 2004)

davied am 30.08.2004 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe mir das Spiel gekauft und cheate nicht, genauso wenig, wie ich einen NoCD Crack verwende!!!
> 
> Der fehler tritt bei MANCHEN auf, die die Gold Edition kaufen und nur Gothic 2 installieren. Also informieren, bevor man mich beschimpft!


Diese Aussage kann ich bestätigen ! Habe auch die GE und zuerst G 2 installiert und gespielt , mit dem beschriebenen Fehler ( Acces Violation )hatte ich auch anfangs zu kämpfen    aber nach der 3. Neuinstallation lief das Spiel ziemlich stabil . Nach dem durchspielen installierte ich dNdR und das läuft absolut problemlos ! Mit dem neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad macht es gleich noch mehr Spaß    Cheaten ist Betrug ! Gebrannte Spiele gibts bei mir nicht also brauch ich auch keinen No CD Crack !


----------



## davied (30. August 2004)

Hier noch ein Beweis: http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?threadid=62521
siehe 2. Beitrag.


----------

